# My mouse takes the lab blocks out pf the feed dish



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

I give my mouse speedy the lab blocks but he always takes it out and puts it in his bedding which is filled with feces.I have the critter trail cage with the 2 shelves .Is there anyway i can prevent him from taking it to his bedding i dont want him eating it on the bedding because of diseases/illness


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There are little wire doohickeys made to hold lab block.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

He shouldn't get ill from eating on the bedding - mine don't have food bowls at all because they throw half the food out and then use the bowl as a toilet. I throw their food directly on to the bedding and never had a problem, so don't worry about it 

I had two pet mice years ago, they used to perch daintily on the edge of their bowl to eat their food and never chucked food anywhere else! Such tidy little ladies 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

My mice have no bowls, either. They seem to like to scavange for seeds and lab block so I gave up on bowls long ago.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Any bowl put in with my meeces will be rapidly emptied out onto the bedding so they can play with/climb on/sleep in it. I mostly don't bother unless it's fresh people-type food in small quantities.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I dont use bowls ether.. two reasons. first being they kick it all out within 30 mins or less and the second reason i have had a mouse bowl tipped over before and when i found it there was a mouse trapped under it that had died a horrid death due to the heat it would of created and suffocation.
So mine just get their food tipped in to their cages or high ones get a wire bird feeder


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I should have added that I sometimes use a flat lid from some disposable plastic thingie that came from the market with potato salad or whatever. It's not all that playable, though I have seen meeces carrying one of these by one edge with the thing sticking straight up in the air in front of them. One of those things that is very funny and makes you wish you had a camera ready.


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

With putting the lab blocks on the bedding will they know where it is because mine always seems to move the block around.I just always used a dish


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

yes they will know where it is  
mice have very good noses you know :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

My mice dig amaranth seed from the bottom of the bedding. For those who don't know, amaranth seed is almost dust like it's so small. If the food is there, they will find it!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I gave up on bowls for mice (and gerbils) as they only seem good for emptying out or weeing in! I think they enjoy foraging for their food anyway, keeps them active  The rats are allowed bowls as they are well behaved and eat out of them


----------

